
Women Who Code virtual workshop on Apache Kylin - samanticora
https://www.meetup.com/Women-Who-Code-Dallas/events/270678889/
======
nix23
I have to be honest, i hate those programs. Imagine a program that's called
'Man's Who Code', what picture brings that to your mind? Right, drinking beer
and play around with computers.

But i think that whats between your legs should completely be ignored, what we
really need is too tell that you can do and be whatever you want (if your born
in the 'right' country), maybe you have to fight a little more (ask any male
Nurse) or you can adapt, its just plane wrong to always focus on women, and
divides a society even more, don't focus on sexual organ's but persons.

------
Merick
Very cool to see this! Kylin has been a super fun project to b a part of. A
unique approach to OLAP/query acceleration that's pretty much the best way to
deal with huge volumes of data.

It's great to see them collaborating with Women Who Code to get the word out
and grow our open source family. If anyone is interested in learning more
about the project, check us out here:
[http://kylin.apache.org/](http://kylin.apache.org/)

